# Pogo Structures 30, 10.50 and 12,50



## ducatimaui (Mar 2, 2015)

Looking for contacts to discus and learn from owners/sailors of Pogo 30, 10.50 and 12.50 boats. Those who have gone through the purchase experience and outfitted and are using (or used) one for fast, voyaging cruising would be fantastic.

There are two on the market, but are 8.5s and I saw two mentions of Pogo boats in a posting series about Southerly yachts in 2011.

I hope this is the right sub forum and thanks for any leads and information.


----------



## nemier (Jul 9, 2005)

Ducatimaui,
I got nothin' of value to add,,, I'm not an owner or a sailor of a Pogo - but I am a huge fan of them!
I think they're freakin awesome. The Pogo 30 is my favorite. 

I'm looking forward to hearing what you want to hear.


----------



## ducatimaui (Mar 2, 2015)

Welcome to the neighborhood if you are on Oahu. A 30 would be great fun in the Friday night racing out of the Ala Wai, don't you think? And I hope I hear and learn that which I want, also.

FYI, I am emailing Structures for more info when they reopen after return from its summer vacation on September first - Europe does so many human things right, and of course wrong, too, but. . . 

And as a gift for responding, and to share our enthusiasm for the Structure's build, I found out about the builder through the family found on anasaziracing.blogspot.com. An amazing life of radical high speed sailing and high latitude climbing while developing a family en route, since joining together in, I believe, 2011.

The boat, Anasazi Girl is a modified Class 40 (or whatever those boats are called) speedster is a Structures build with a lot of single-handed nautical miles under her keel before the family hook began. An amazing story. 

Enjoy.


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

I was very close to buying a Pogo 30. It is the boat I want to sail but did not want to wait 2 years to get one even if it would fit in my slip. to wide to fit. after very long hard look I finally decided that no standing head room was not going to get it, so I bought a Beneteau First 30 and it has been a blast to sail. not as easy to plane but still a great sail. there is a Pogo 40 for sail in greece for a good price but way to much boat for me, and you still don"t have full standing headroom even in a 40. doubt we see any used 30's for anther couple of years. there is a guy on SA that is having a 40 built and is going to test sail it in Britney before he takes it down under. You can rent a 30 for $1600 a week in France.


----------



## ducatimaui (Mar 2, 2015)

Thanks Overboard. I never thot the 30 would not have standing headroom down below as it states in the specs of the boat on the website: "A bright interior with a view outward when standing or sitting in the saloon, as well as forward." Wonder to what sort of standing it is referring?

Fun looking boat you have. I bet you're stoked and having a blast. 

One of the interesting things in looking into, deciding and finally getting one of these new design forward boats is the incredible number of them out there. 

Take care.


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

Standing head room for a 5'4" frenchman. I am 6' and my sons are 6'3' and 6'4". the first 30 has 6' 3" to 6' headroom at the forward end of the main cabin. V berth is 6'2" but a bit narrow at the bow. the aft cabin has 7'6" long berth. the side berths are about 6'6" long but a little narrow. the Pogo comes with an aluminum rig without backstay. Carbon mast is $25k more and requires the use of running backstays. or standard main and single backstay. I did not want the carbon mast anyway because they are a maintenance headache. the new 2015 Carbon First 30 has a carbon mast, aluminum boom, requires running backstays and they up the price $35k over the 2014. I have an aluminum mast and boom. We have had the boat since March and it is fun to sail, it is like sailing a big dingy that has all the stuff the wife wants down below.


----------



## ducatimaui (Mar 2, 2015)

Okay. I'm jealous. Really. I'll be at Dana Point Saturday morning at 8 for a day on the water. Ha Ha. Your headroom in such a small boat is remarkable.

I must look further into all the boats of similar characteristics and performance. My list is growing the more I look at possibilities - which is good. But I am still enamored with the 10,25, especially the lifting keel. If I wanted a dingy here in Hawaii with the trades and heavy ocean, the 30 might be right - except for the interior squat!.

And having tangled with running backs in challenging (and not so challenging) conditions, I also chose to not have them on my boat. Short handed cruising for long passages, IMHO, requires redundant simplicity. And speed for fun, and safety. BTW, The Anasazi Girl folks lost a mast in the Southern Ocean I believe. That would suck.


----------



## nemier (Jul 9, 2005)

Hi Ducatimaui,
I am familiar with Anasazi, have been following them for a while now.
Have you listened to the Podast which features them? It's a good hour spent watching the Hawaiian sun go down on the bow, with a couple of cool ones. I have decided to build my own boat now, but nothing will shake my affection for the Pogo 30.
And coincidentally, probably three years ago now? (just before the trawler) I got pricing for a new FIRST 30 ($150,000 CDN) landed, taxes included. Shortly after, our plans changed anyway, and I kyboshed the order. 
What are you sailing now?


----------



## ducatimaui (Mar 2, 2015)

Hi you two. I sent a long response yesterday but it did not post. Thanks for the podcast info, looks interesting with the rest of their blog, and no boat at present. Sponging off friends, working working working.

Below is the response I received from Pogo Structures. Of all the info provided no information of the headroom. I wrote it back and specifically asked the question again. No response. Might be the best boats ever, but I have lost my interest. I note the email is not hot when posted on this community. If you want a copy post again where you would like it sent off my email.

You are free to copy and post it back to Pogo and see if it provides you info on the headroom. . . . Pictures just do not show 5'4" or 6'1" or anything else. Looks nice tho. . .

Pogo email response
Dear mister Heckman,

We want thank you very much for your interest in our boats and especially for the Pogo30.

Could you find, below, some links to pictures:

With this link you can access to many pictures.
You will find some technical data with this link.
Could you find some press copies here
The description of our base price is available on our website, here

But better than pictures is the visit of our company. We will be happy to show you the ship yard, the workshop with some Pogos at different stages of construction (the vacuum infusion process, when the deck is assembled with the hull, when the equipments are mounted, ...) and we will offer the possibility to make a test at sea of our Pogo30 and discuss about your sailing program. We are in Brittany, near Quimper town.
If you want organize your visit during your holidays, we are located in a beautiful area with lovely villages, near the sea and at proximity of airports (Quimper airport: 10 min by car, Brest airport: +/- 1h by car, Nantes airport: +/- 2:40 by car, ...)

We have also a pogo 30 in Seattle.

Concerning the shipping, we have shipped a lot of Pogo (a 8.50, a 10.50 and a Pogo3 in China, a Pogo 12.50 in Australia, the Pogo 30 in Norway, Finland, New Caledonia and in USA). And also several boat are sailing in Polynesia, in England, in Mediterranean sea, in Brazil, ...

I must inform you that the pogo 10.50 will be replaced by the pogo 36 which would be available during 2016.

Don't hesitate to ask us further information.

Very best regards.

Mrs Chantal MARZIN
Chantal MARZIN
__________________________________
Chantier naval POGO STRUCTURES sas
ZA DE KERBENOEN
29120 COMBRIT
Chantier naval STRUCTURES, constructeur des voiliers POGO (site officiel) :: STRUCTURES Shipyard, construction of sailing boat POGO (Oficial website) | Pogo 10.50, Pogo 12.50, Pogo 40s2, Pogo 50, Pogo 30
Tel : +33/(0)2.98.51.94.73
Fax : +33/(0)2.98.56.47.74
Ligne directe : 02.98.51.61.33
__________________________________
Le 01/09/2015 11:22, Pogo Structures a écrit :
>
> Equipe commerciale
> Chantier naval POGO STRUCTURES sas
> ZA DE KERBENOEN
> 29120 COMBRIT
> Chantier naval STRUCTURES, constructeur des voiliers POGO (site officiel) :: STRUCTURES Shipyard, construction of sailing boat POGO (Oficial website) | Pogo 10.50, Pogo 12.50, Pogo 40s2, Pogo 50, Pogo 30
> Tel : +33/(0)2.98.51.94.73
> Fax : +33/(0)2.98.56.47.74


----------



## ducatimaui (Mar 2, 2015)

From Pogo Structures:

"Could you find herewith the headroom in the pogo 30.

In the Pogo 36 the headroom will be 1.80m in the forward cabin and probably 1.90m in the saloon.

The 10.50 is not yet produced."
Meters to feet - 1 = 3.28084

Thus
1.47m = 4.8228348 feet - Pogo 30, Headroom at fwd cabin/sleeping quarters (throughout the drawing appears to be from inner hull to inner cabin top)

1.80m = 5.905512 feet - Pogo 30, short people cooking and dancing space

1.9m = 6.233596 - for the soon to be in production Pogo 36

Pogo sent a pdf document with it's email. I converted the document to a jpeg via Photoshop (as pdf format is not acceptable to sailnet for some reason). I tried to drag & drop the jpeg of Hauter-Pogo MATTER RECEIVED 10.1.2015.jpg (42.7 KB) (resized to 800W X 596H pixels) and it was not allowed be attached to this message. Don't know why.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

ducatimaui said:


> .....
> 
> Pogo sent a pdf document with it's email. I converted the document to a jpeg via Photoshop (as pdf format is not acceptable to sailnet for some reason). I tried to drag & drop the jpeg of Hauter-Pogo MATTER RECEIVED 10.1.2015.jpg (42.7 KB) (resized to 800W X 596H pixels) and it was not allowed be attached to this message. Don't know why.


Use Photobucket.com or some other image hosting site, upload your jpeg there, then paste the IMG code option into the body of your post. The picture will show up directly, no thumbnail or link to click.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

ducatimaui said:


> Looking for contacts to discus and learn from owners/sailors of Pogo 30, 10.50 and 12.50 boats. Those who have gone through the purchase experience and outfitted and are using (or used) one for fast, voyaging cruising would be fantastic.
> 
> There are two on the market, but are 8.5s and I saw two mentions of Pogo boats in a posting series about Southerly yachts in 2011.
> 
> I hope this is the right sub forum and thanks for any leads and information.


Hi, on my blog you will find information about Pogo and comments from a owner of a 12.50

Never sailed one but I have sailed a Opium 39 that is a similar even if more luxurious and a bit less fast (heavier).

The difference with Pogos is that you can really plan downwind with 14 or 15K of wind (if the boat is not heavy) while on others fast boats you will only be able to do that with +20k. You pay that with a slightly worse performance upwind if waves are on the way. They are great to sail on the trade winds, I would say the ideal boat to do that solo if one does not mind regarding the kind of spartan interior.

Some boat blogs for you. You can email the owners:

13395 milles d'émotions sur un tour de l'Atlantique à bord d'Apache - Le blog de voilier apache
Mora Mora
bel ami - un RM 1050 assez gai, quelque part sur l'eau
Pogo 12.50 "Easy"

There are several boats that share characteristics with Pogo. You can also find them on my blog. One of the little ones is circumnavigating (7m boat).


----------



## shaggybaxter (Oct 4, 2015)

Hi ducatimaui,
I am heading over next week to pick up a 12.50, and when I was last there I took a 30 for a test sail. I may be wrong, but I was sure it was standing head room (i'm 183cm). I'll dig out and post a photo , I remember a good shot that would show the cabin at least?


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

On this test sail video we can have an idea of the head room. It seems adequate for a 30ft, even if on one it should not be expected a really big one, less of all in a sportive boat:






I believe the Mojito 888 that shares some characteristics with the Pogo 30 has a bigger head room:


----------



## shaggybaxter (Oct 4, 2015)

HI Ducatimaui,
I will be on the ground on Monday next week, if you have any questions reply to this and I will try and get you some answers whilst I am there if this helps?


----------

